# Your Gear Through The Years (Amps & Subs)



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll start with mine:

*My Amps (since 1999)*

HiFonics ZX400
HiFonics ZX440
(2) Rockford 800a2
Rockford 400a4
Rockford 360a2
Rockford 150a2
Rockford 500.2
Rockford 500bd
Tru T4.65
(3) JBL BP600.1
(2) JBL BP300.1
JBL P80.4
JBL GTO75.4II
JBL GTQ400
MTX 311D
Lightning Audio Storm 600D
Premier PRSX340
Premier PRSX320
Premier PRSX720
US Acoustics 2080
US Acoustics 2150
US Acoustics 4085


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

*My Subs (since 1999)*

15" Rockford DVC
(3) 12" Rockford HX2
12" Kicker L7 (first year)
15" Phoenix Gold ti15d
(2) 10" Phoenix Gold ti10d
12" Image Dynamics IDMAX
10" Image Dynamics IDMAX
(2) 12" Image Dynamics IDv3
(2) 10" Image Dynamics IDv3
12" OZ Audio Matrix Elite
10" OZ Audio Matrix Elite
12" Elemental Design E12K (e-cone)
12" Elemental Design 13K
12" Pioneer TSW2000SPL
(2) 12" Infinity 1230W
(2) 12" JL Audio W3v1
(2) 12" JL Audio W0
15" MTX 5000
12" Stereo Integrity Magnum
(2) 15" Adire Audio Tempest
12" Adire Audio Shiva
(2) 15" Dayton Audio DVC
15" Ascendant Audio Atlas
12" RE Audio SE
10" RE Audio SE
12" RE Audio SR
15" RE Audio SX
12" Alpine Type R
(2) 10" Alpine Type R
(4) 10" Powerbase
15" Mach5 MAW
15" JL Audio W6


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh god! I couldn't even begin to list it all.

My 280z in high school
Jet Sound Electronics cassette HU
Alpine 6x9s in removable box
Small Sony amp
no front stage
"upgraded" to Sanyo cassette HU I bought in a New Zealand Duty Free
Pioneer 4-way 6x9s (bought at Western Auto) and woofers from a Hitachi boombox in the front, no tweeters
JBL titanium 8" full range HT drivers
(everything was eventually switched to a Sony boombox in the back seat which was stolen from my car while it was parked at work)


My Honda Civic
Alpine 7903 pull-out CD (and genuine Alpine lunch bag to tote its heavy ass around)
Carver 4050 amp
MB Quart 215 front stage
MB Quart 218 8" coaxials in removable box
Esoteric Audio wires (complete crap) and Vampire Wire interconnects

My Prelude
Alpine 9833 
a/d/s/ 345is
Pioneer 6.5" powered sub and PR
Soundstream Class A 3.0
Soundstream Reference 604
a/d/s/ 310rs.2
Hertz Mille MLK 165

Pioneer PRS880
DLS A4
DLS Ultimate 10
Soundstream Exact 10
Genesis 15w
a/d/s/ 310px
Genesis Miniblock
Linear Power 2.2HV
Soundstream Class A 6.0


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I satrted off with a Sony ES cd player (768 i think it was) and then gradually learned as I went along.
Had a Clarion HXD10, Clarion VX double din series, really crappy Sony basic unit, a Rockford RFX-8250, and now a Clarion DRZ9255

For subs I used JBL Power series back in the day, followed by Infinity Perfect 12, Image Dynamics IDQ8 and a JL15w3.

Amps were sony initially, followed by Diamond D6 series and an xtant, now Esoteric Audio.

So many other odds and ends but those were the ones I remember well because they were installed and setup by me during my early days, teaching myself.


----------



## Kpg2713 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, My first system was in an '89 Crown Vic. 
2 Ed E12o's on a z9000
Infinity 4" coaxs up front and some junk 6x9's in back
on a jbl p80.4

Then I got a miata
Ran some focal k2p's on a US Acoustics usx2100
and a Ed 8A on a Nine.2

On to protege 5
Diamond D6 comps on an Orion 3002
1 E120 flatcone (leftover from the vic years ago) on a z9000

'88 E28 535is (current)
Peerless D26NC05 tweets
MBQ PWE100 4" mids
Seas L22rn4x *" midbass
2) Fi X 12's
Hifonics Callisto crossover
Changing amps to a Nine.5 and Nine.2 but currently have 2 usx2100's a z9000 and a cadence va300.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Slammed said:


> *My Subs (since 1999)*
> 
> 15" Rockford DVC
> (3) 12" Rockford HX2
> ...



Man, and I thought *I've* had a lot of subs!! That's a pretty impressive list right there. 

I don't even want to start listing my equipment. The list will be REALLY long and I know I'll forget something. 

For home audio (not related, I know) the components that I wish I never sold are the Classe' preamp, Sony 777ES CD player, and Hartley 24" subwoofer. Man I miss those.


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

way back in 93 or 94 I had a shaft style cassette player with rca outs in the 75 hilux, so I could add a pair of jensen 12s and a jensen amp... (which is in my brother's toolbox now but still works believe it or not) 
eventually i built FG enclosures for 5.25s and ran those off a 20x2 Sony amp.


Then I had a pair of 10s in the CJ7 on that same head and amps.

Then I had a pair of RF 10s in the mgb with those same amps, which i later upgraded to the RF250.2. and the alpine 3541.

and then I got my first indash CD player... which i upgraded to Denon cassette with changer, and then upgraded again to Clarion Cd head + changer 10 years ago when the denon's sony based changer proved unreliable.

Whoops! back on topic... then I had a paid of kicker late 90s compvr 6.5s on a GTO 755.6 in stereo in the talon... they were in the doors and worked pretty nicely for a car where space and weight were at a premium.

I no longer have any of my old amps... but I still run the same head i've had for the last 10 years... at least for now, and am in the parts acquisition stage for a 5.1 surround system in the Touring... which unfortunately is competing for funds with summer vacations, the new/rebuilt parts acquisition stage for the Touring itself, and the vehicle and parts acquisition stages for an 82-83 Sr5 Toyota mintruck


luckily for me I worked in mobile audio for several years so I got to play with building everyone else's cars and get my fix that way.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm bored:
*
Amps (Since Summer of 2005):*
Infinity 310a
Koiler 500 watt amp
USAMPS 5600x
USAMPS USA150
Eclipse XA5000
USAMPS IS4180
Zapco 500m
Helix HXA500
JL 450/4 (black version)
JL 500/1 (black version)
Next Q.12
Alpine PDX 4.100
Alpine PDX 4.150

*
Subs (Since Summer of 2005):*
Two Kicker 12" CVR
IDQ12v2d2
Arc 12d2
DIYMA
IDmax12v3d2


----------



## Jethro (Jun 14, 2007)

It makes my head hurt to think of everything...

Subwoofers
(2) RF Punch 12's (circa. 1989) -- still in working order
(1) RF Series1 12"
(2) RF Series1 10's
(2) 'Red Surround' Eminence 10's purchased from MCM
(2) Pioneer 10" TS-W252C8's
(1) Pioneer 8" TS-W303C
(1) Madisound 10204DVC
(1) PG QX10
(1) PG XS12
(1) PG Ti15D
(2) Pioneer TS-W305DVC
(2) Audiobahn 12's (given to me for free)
(1) Shocker SS12
(1) PG 10" prototype (looks a lot like an eD 10Kv.2)
(1) eD 12O.14 flat cone
(1) Dayton DVC12
Home use: (1) Dayton Reference 12HF

Amplifiers
KRACO EQ Booster 
Pyramid EQ Booster 
Sherwood 40Wx2
RF Punch 75 (old, old school)
RF Punch 150 (old, old school)
RF Punch 150HD
RF Power 100HD
ADS 4.25
Sony 4x75W amp (don't recall model)
Xtant 202m (I <3 this amp)
PG ZX400.2Ti
Home use: PE 500W Plate Amp


----------



## AcquaCow (Nov 7, 2007)

Just gonna list the amps and speakers, as the HU's were never anything special.

*Amps:*
3x Alpine 3555
2x Alpine 3553 (still have in my closet)
2x MBQuart Reference RAA2400s
1x MBQuart Reference RAA1000
1x Arc Audio 5150-xxk (Current, and running full active to C720PRS & seas neo)

*Speakers:*
Focal 165
CDT EF-61CFi
Pioneer C720PRS with Seas Neo tweets.

-- Dave


----------



## coke (May 6, 2008)

Have used a LOT of other equipment, but these are the subs i've used and the amps i've used on subs only

2 original 12" kicker comps
2 15" kicker comps
2 10" Fosgate punch Z
2 8" bazooka
4 10" alpine type r
1 12" dayton titanic mkII
1 12" dayton HO
1 15" dayton titanic mkIII
2 15" Image Dynamics IDQ



1 linear power 952 (first amp i ever owned)
2 profile cl800
1 rockwood
1 coustic amp
1 fosgate punch 45
1 fosgate bd1000.1
1 sony something
1 alpine mrd-m1000


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Man I hope I can remember it all...

Amps:
(2) Alpine 3227V
(2) Alpine V12 4 channel
(3) Fosgate 4 channel
(1) Alpine 5 channel mpv seriers? It was the cheap line 
(1) Soundstorm 2 channel
(1) Soundstream Ref 502
(1) Soundstream lil wonder 
(1) Soundstream Angina mono
(1) Soundstream Rub 202 ( I think.. it was a 202)
(1) Soundstream Rubison Picaaso
(1) Rockford Fosgate Punch 2 channel - P2002?
(1) Us Accoustics 2 channel (new stuff - blech)
(1) Crossfire 2 channel
(1) JL Audio 500/1 

HU:
Kenwood tape deck and cd changer
CDA-9000
KDC-77R 

Alpine:
CDA-7840
CDA-7949
CDe-7872
CDA-9827
CDA-7898
CDA-9857
CDA-9883

Pionneer:
AVH-p7500dvd - current

Speakers:
Infinify Reference 4"
Infinity Perfect comps 6.5"
JBL GTO 5x7"
JBL 6x9" 
Boston Acoustics Pro 6.5 comps
Boston Acoustics Z series comps
Diamond Audio s500S
Diamond Audio s600S
Eclipse Comps 6.5"
Alpine Type S comps
Ultimate Audio 5.25 comps
Alpine Type R comps
Rainbow CL series 6.5" comps
CDT Audio Classic 6.5"comps
CDT Audio HD comps
Adire audio koda 6.5" mids
Seas 25TFFN/QG (H625)
Vifa D26NC55
Seas 27TFFNC 
LPG 25NFA 
JL Audio XR tweet 

Subs:
AudioVox 12"
Rockford Fosgate Bandpass 2 10"
Ultimate Audio 10"
JL Audio:
8W3? (it was a preloaded wedge)
10w0
12w0
10w3
12w3
Cerwin Vega Stroker 
TREO 10" 
Kicker L5
(2) Image Dynamics IDQ 10"
Image Dynamics hybrid IDQ/Max (ebay sub) 10"
JL Audio 10W7


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

There's no way I can remember it all, but I've got a pretty good idea. This is in no certain order, I know I can't keep that straight. Started in '83.
Subs:
1 Linear Power Bass Vent - 2 8's
2 M&M 10's
2 M&M 12's
2 Kicker C10's
6 Kicker C12's
6 Kicker C18's
6 Blues 8's
5 Blues 10's
2 Blues 12's
3 JL Audio 8W6's
3 JL Audio 10W6's
3 JL Audio 12W6's
2 Polk Audio DB 12's (still NIB )
Interesting that I've never run 15's.

Amps:
Pioneer componet stuff from mid 80's
Rockford Fosgate Punch 45
Rockford Fosgate Punch 75
Linear Power 402
Linear Power 452
Linear Power 452i
Linear Power 452iq
Linear Power 602
Linear Power 652
Linear Power 652i
Linear Power 652iq
Linear Power 901
Linear Power 952
Linear Power 1002
Linear Power 1502iq
Linear Power 1752
Linear Power 2202
Linear Power 2602
Linear Power 3002
Linear Power 5002
Linear Power DPS200
Linear Power DPS350
Linear Power DPS500
Linear Power DPSQ50
Linear Power 2.2HV
Linear Power 502HV
Damn, that's a lot of LP that's passed through my hands! Still have a bunch of it. Wished I still had some of it. Wished I had bought more of it, especially the HV stuff.
John


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Damn, double post!
John


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

This is all I can remember off hand. Some of the model numbers I cannot remeber but I would know it if I saw it.

AMPs
Coustic 360
Coustic 460 
Pyramid
RF 200A4
RF400A4
RF Power 100
RF Punch 45
Phoenix Gold M44
Aura RPM2300 x 3
Furi HQ2200 HC
MEI X 2
Crunch HC50
ARC FD1200.1
FD4150
FD4100
FD2200
Autotek model ??
JL 300/2
300/4
Zapco
DC1000.4 x 2
DC200.2 x 2
DC350.2 
DC360.4
REF360.4
REF500.1 x 2
Alpine x 3
Pioneer x 2

SUBS
OS Punch Series 1 12 x 2
OS Punch 15 x 2
RFP 12”
Crunch Pro 12 x 2
JL 12w0 x 3
KEF 8”
Diamond MAC Daddy 12”
IDQ 12v2
IDQ 15v2
DIYMA 12 x 3
ARC FD12 x 2
TC OEM 10”
Dayton HO 10 x 2
Pioneer IMPP 10” x 2
OS Lanzar 15”
RE 10” x 2


----------



## yeldak99 (Mar 5, 2008)

woops


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Since 1994 or so, over two cars:

*Amps:*
PPI A404.2
Rockford Fosgate Power 300 MOSFET
Some 2-channel Sony (came with my current daily driver) that is actually quite powerful.
Jello 300/4

*Subs:*
Oz Audio 250L
IDQ-12
Kicker RMB-8 (I didn't buy them, they came with my daily driver, and they were replaced ASAP)
Peerless SLS8

Music's more the name of the game for me than frequent equipment turnover.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

No LP Servo system? Even I've had one of those......

Juan




6APPEAL said:


> There's no way I can remember it all, but I've got a pretty good idea. This is in no certain order, I know I can't keep that straight. Started in '83.
> Subs:
> 1 Linear Power Bass Vent - 2 8's
> 2 M&M 10's
> ...


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

good timing. i was just looking through my old pictures last night at all my old gear and installs. The list doesn't even come close to most of yours though!! 

Starting in '99 or 2000:

Amps:
Jensen (dont know what the model # was)
Jensen XA2100
US Acoustics 2100
US Acoustics 2150
Lanzar Optidrive 200.2
Pioneer Premier PRS-XS320
Pioneer Premier PRS-XS340
RF T4004
Lanzar Opti300D

Subs:
Boston Acoustics Generator 10
ED 10o (flatcone)
Audiomobile Mass 12
Oz Matrix Elite 12
DIYMA12
ED 10Ov2
Powerbass PB10 (just for fun)
ED SQ10 (wife's car currently)


----------



## daemana (May 23, 2008)

lol plv-7 alpine in scion tc 07


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

drocpsu said:


> good timing. i was just looking through my old pictures last night at all my old gear and installs. The list doesn't even come close to most of yours though!!
> 
> Starting in '99 or 2000:
> 
> ...



heyyy man

how have you been?


----------



## Greg_Canada (May 15, 2007)

Amps:
Orion XTR2150
Orion SX2150
Orion HCCA 250 (gen 2)
Orion HCCA 225 (gen 3 pop)
Orion Cobalt 150.2CS
Orion Cobalt 230 (3)
Orion 220GT
Nakamichi PA-50
MTX 4101
XTANT 2200i
PPI 2025AM
PPI Pro-mos25
RF Punch 75HD
And some more crappy ones (sony, RF cheapies)

Subs
MTX mzs1204
IDMAX v3 d2

decks
pioneer deh-p7500mp
premier deh-p880prs

components
kicker 56.5SS
infinity reference components


----------



## Slammed (Jan 27, 2006)

looking at these lists...I think Ive owned one too many subs lol


I need to stop


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

this is since 2002. A LOT of money wasted and equally as much trading with locals and other forum members.
headunits-
pioneer 3400
pioneer 550mp
pioneer 7800
eclipse 3414
eclipse cd5000
alpine 9833

amps-
sony xm2150
jbl bp600.1
jbl gto755.6
us acoustics usx2150
clarion apa4152
memphis mc150
memphis mc300
memphis mca3004
memphis mcd500
crossfire vr302
crossfire vr404
crossfire vr600d
alpine t220
pg x400.1
pg x100.4
eclipse pa32440

subs-
2 cv hed10's
4 comp vr10's
2 id8's
2 cdt ef8's
re se10
re se12
idmax 12
eclipse sw8100
treo ssi10
memphis hpo10
dayton titanic mkIII 10"
2 memphis ms104d's
crossfire cf2 12"
arc 12
10" diamond m6

coaxials-
cv hed 6.5's
rf punch 6.5's
entry level kenwood 4x6's
jl vr525's

component sets-
jl tr 6.5's
alpine type-r 6.5's
pg xenon 6.5's
cdt ef 6.5's
memphis mcsq 6.5's

raw mids that never had passives while in my posession-
vifa pl18
2 pairs of random vifa closeout mids
seas cd18
seas L18
seas w11
vifa mg18
id oem 6.5's
pg rsd 6.5's
cdt hd6
cdt hd5
diamond hex 6 (eton made)
audax aerogel ht17's

tweets-
morel 57.05
morel mdt29
seas neo aluminum
seas pt25
dayton nd20
focal tweets (don't know which ones but they have an inverted dome)


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> No LP Servo system? Even I've had one of those......
> 
> Juan


Nope, never owned any of the "true" servo amps. But, you must remember I'm good friends with Ray. I owned multiple amps with "special" mods done to them to add a modded version of servo system to them. I still own 2 5002's with the servo (feedback) mods done to them. Ray will not do that mod any longer and removes it if an amp shows up with it blown. Too many people kill amps with it by not hooking them up as required. The last modded 5002 I purchased had the servo circuit blown and since I've never killed one, Ray still mods mine.
John


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretty much everything I've owned is listed in the Review section. Since you folks have gone through quite a selection of hardware, it might be useful to comment on them a bit in review form so you can share and inform others with your opinions/experiences of the various products you've run.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Amps:
-Phoenix Gold MS-275
-MTX Thunder 240
-Phoenix Gold XS2500
-Phoenix Gold XS4600
-Rockford Fosgate 400.4
-Directed 1100d5
-MTX Thunder 2150x
-MTX Thunder 2160
-MTX Thunder 4320
-Planet Audio BB300.4
-Crossfire BMF-1000d
-Memphis ST-1300D (Big Belle)
-MTX Thunder 2150x (x2)
-MTX Thunder 275x
-MTX Thunder 1500dx

Subs:
-JL Audio 12W1-8 (x4)
-Rockford RFP-1218 (x2)
-JL Audio 12W0-4
-MTX BG124
-JL Audio 13W1v2-4
-Soundstream Reference SS12r
-OZ Audio ME15.2
-Image Dynamics IDMAX 12v3D4


----------



## v3locity (Jan 14, 2009)

Subs
Polk db12" (ABS Plastic dustcap)
Infinity Kappa DVC 12"
Infinity Kappa Perfect 10"
Polk MOMO 12"

Amps
Alphasonik 2050
US Acoustics 2150
Linear Power LP100
Sony XM-754HX
Eclipse PA5422 - FS
a/d/s P650
Alpine PDX 1.600
Alpine PDX 4.100

I haven't had much, especially in the sub department.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Amps:
JBL BP1200.1 (Highly recommended)
JBL GTO 1200.1 (not sure if it was GTO or GTI, but its crap)
Rockford 500a2
Rockford RF X5.A (the ones that look like an alien ship)
Linear Power (A bunch of them, about 17)

Subs:
Audiobahn 12's pair (TRASH)
MTX MXS1204 pair
Xtant X124 two pairs (Recommended)
MTX 8000 12's pair
Bazooka (P-Miller and EL series) P-Millers are still in use (in uncles truck) after 10 years and still pounding
Cerwin Strokers (four 12's, three 15's) Hard hitting bass
Electro Voice EVM12L (concert loud, not much bass)

Am forgetin a lot more, but thats what I could remember of.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Amplifiers:
Punch 75, 150 x 4, 250a2 x 2, P5002
Rockford Fosgate 4.6x
Power 351s, 1000bd
25 to Life Punch 150 and 25 to Life Power 1000
Memphis: 16-PR2.75, 16-MC1500D, 16-PR1.5KD 
Crossfire BMF1000d
Linear Power: 652I, 1502IQ x 4, 1752, 5002IQ, 5002, and LP150
Lunar Amplifiers: L60x2 x2; L2125; L450; and L1500
Orion: HCCA 225 DR x2, HCCA 225 G5, HCCA 250 G4, 250SX, 280GX
Soundstream Reference 700s, Clarion DPX1851 

Speakers: Various offerings from Alpine, MB Quart, JL Audio, Pioneer, Infinity, JBL, and Boston Acoustics over the years

Subwoofers: 8" Kicker Comps x 4, 8" Kicker Free Airs x 4, 10" competitions, 12" Solobaric (generation 1), 12" L5 06 series (junk), JL Audio 10w3v2 x2, Memphis PR10, Memphis M Class 12s, Dual 8" JL Stealthbox for 2000 ford F150, 13w6v2 Stealthbox for 2006 Mustang

Head units were either Sony, Pioneer, Clarion or Alpine. My CDX-C90 made me hate motorized faces due to all the problems I had with it. I am sure I missed some gear I either owned or used over the years, like Coustic crossovers, but I've been through a good amount of gear.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys all have way better memory than I do. Sheesh.


----------



## Speedy2222 (Apr 4, 2009)

not really that old.. starting to move my way into better and higher end older amps now.. kind of funny i'm moving from newer ****ty amps to older nicer amps.

amps-
Kenwood KCA-7202
Lightning Audio S4.1000.1D 
Ultra Linear 4ch 720 watt
Dual 300 watt i forget what it was
Hifonics BXI1500d
American Legacy 4ch


subs-

(4) 10" Memphis power references
10" 10w6
(2)12" Crossfire CF2
12"Atomic Apocalypse 

what i still own but have not installed yet...

Concord QD200
IDQ15


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

In the past 20 years I have had a lot of gear.

Amps
Coustic 360
Coustic 460
RF Punch 30
JL 100
PPI ProMos50
PPI 4050AM
PG M44
PG MS275
Fultron Memphis Belle 6ch
Xtant3300(one of my favs)
Aura RPM2300x3(still running them)
Arc 2100XXK
Arc 4050XXK
Helix 500MKII
Helix 1000

Subs
JL10w5
JL15w6
RF Punch 18
M&M Godfather 12
Advent 12
RF Punch 8
eD Flatcone12o(still running them)
RE SE10
IDQ 12


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

This may be an old thread, but it's a timeless topic. 


Staring circa 1990*:


Head units

Audiovox AM/FM shaft-mount tape deck 
JVC tape deck
Craig CD player w/ _pullout chassis_ of all things
Pioneer CD / pullout chassis (RCA Jacks? WTF are these things for?  )
Alpine CD player w/ detachable face (old school mid-grade, great SQ)
Sony CD player (nothing special)
***several years go by***
Alpine CDM-9803 (weak pre-outs)
Eclipse CD8443 (great features, but mine was defective)
Panasonic CQ-C7301U (nice deck)
Clarion DRX9255 (old school SQ goodness)

Present Day: After all of that, I'm back to using an OEM source unit, and staying that way until the MS-8 is available... 


Amps

Audiovox EQ/Booster
Pyramid EQ/Booster (you know, with the kind w/ the dancing light bars)
Sentrek SPA240 2-channel amp (heatsink weighed a ton)
Pioneer GM-H50 2-channel (ran a complete three-way system w/ passives off two channels)
LA Sound Malibu-120 
RF Punch 40 DSM (40 watts my ass  )
RF Punch 4080 DSM (I miss the power of that amp)
***several years go by***
Soundsteam Rubicon 405
Xtant A2002
Xtant A3001
JL Audio 300/4
JL Audio 500/1 
Soundstream Rubicon 555 (very rare w/ bandpass x-overs, never should have sold it)

Present Day: Zapco i-450 (great sounding amp)


Speakers

Auidovox coax (assorted sizes)
Jensen coax
Pyle 6x9's
Infinity components
Alpine 6.5" components
***several years***
JL Audio TR650 components & coax 
CDT EF-61 comps
DIY Seas neo + Dayton RS180 (first attempt @ active)

Present Day: PPI 356CS comps (pleasantly surprising)


Subwoofers

RF Series 1: (10" x 2) (12" x 2) 
RF Punch 15" x 1 
Pyle Driver 12" x 2
THE Crunch 10" x 2
JL Audio (10W1 x 1) (12W1 x 2) (15W(?) x 1)
***years***
Diamond Audio CM310 (great sub)
JL 8W6 (sweet as a trio, one doesn't cut it)
JL 8W7 (displacement isn't everything, still a gorgeous sub though)
Alpine TypeR 10" (mediocre)
Kicker S8L7 (yuck)
Image Dynamics ID8 (fantastic SQ)
ID OEM 10" (good SQ + SPL)
TC Sounds 10" TC2+ (very low distortion)
Dayton Quatro 12" (mediocre)
DIYMA 12 (the only true "reference" sub on the list)

Present Day: Dayton HF210 (8" - very good SQ, above average output for a small sub)


*There has been much more than this that has passed through my hands, this is just what I can remember actually having installed for any length of time.


----------



## 727south (Jul 21, 2009)

what is the best sub for sound quality? better than IDQv.3?


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

i'll put it this way:

HU
pioneer 4050--> eclipse 2000 ---> Pioneer p80rs ---> mx406 ---> alpine 9835 ----> alpine f#1 7990----> clarion drx 9255 (current)

Amps
Mohawk 4 channel (locally made in my country) ---> audio system f380 ---> tru b745 + b2110 ---> alpine f505 + alpine mrv1005 ---> alpine f505 + ppi pc2400 ----> Genesis P4 Ultra + ppi pc2400 ---> Genesis P4 Ultra + DLS A6 ----> Genesis Q240x + Genesis SM100 + DLS A6 (current) 

Subs
MTX 4500 x2 ---> Directed 12inch ---> Peerless XLS ----> Seas Sw250 ----> Genesis A30.1---> Subless


----------



## jbholsters (Jun 17, 2009)

In no particular order as to when I had these and I don't remember some model #'s, and probably forgot a bunch of stuff.

AMPS
Soundstream
(2) MC500
(3) MC300
(1) D200
(2) D100
(1) MC245
PPI
(6) A600.2 (blk)
Crossfire
(5) CFA602
Coustic
(2) AMP-460
Alpine
(3)3522
(2)3544
(2)3555
(1)PDX 1.1000 (current but changing)
(1)PDX 4.150 (current but changing)
(1)PDX 2.150 (current but changing)
Rockford
(1)Power 650

SUBS
(2) MM 12" (mid-late 80's Mod#?)
(2) Kicker C12
(2) Kicker Solo12
(2) Alpine 10" (from late 80's or early 90's Mod#?)
(2) Kicker Solo10 DVC
(1) Soundstream 15" (rebranded EV)
(2) Soundstream 10"
(2) Soundstream 8"
(2) Rockford Pro 12"
(2) IDQ 12" (current)

Headunits
Kenwood removable tape deck
Soundstream tape deck
Alpine 7904
Alpine 7909
Alpine 1310 with 5959S 
Alpine IVA W200
Alpine IVA W203 (current)
Alpine 3 disc indash changer (Mod#?)

Processors
Soundstream DX3
Alpine 3681
Alpine 3401
Alpine 3341
(2) Rane 31 band rack mount eq's (ME30??)
Rane rack mount x over with time delay (AC23??)
Alpine H701 (current)


----------



## plwboy (Jul 9, 2007)

Since I am new to posting I will try to contribute to this......lets see

started out with a pioneer super tuner 3 
jvc 100 watt amp
Kicker full range box( same as the ss 10 but the series before that...I cant remember)

moved up to a big old alpine amp
all of that was ripped off 
went to jvc cd player
fosgate punch 200 dsm
hot setup amp
jbl amp
added another punch 200 dsm
ran this setup for alot of years.....I am getting old

present
kenwood deck
my 2 old punch 200dsm's
kenwood 4 channel excelon 541???
infinity perfect speakers since my high dollar polk audio $800 6.5 component speakers went to crap....they never ever sounded right to begin with
2 10" fosgate stage 3 subs 

I dont remember half of the stuff that I owned. I have multiple pieces of stuff sitting on the shelf, ....most blown up amps, speakers I didnt like....and one Diamond audio D6 amp that I am not impressed with at all.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have never been one to go through tons of equipment. I usually kept whatever I had until it broke. Here's my list:

1995 in my 1993 Ford Ranger:

Kenwood KDC-6001 HU
Soundstream Granite 60.2 amp
Boston Acoustics Rally RC51 component set
JL Audio 10W1 sub
Soundstream passive crossover network for tri-mode (or mixed mono as it was referred to back then) operation

Upgrades: The HU was later changed to an Alpine 7830 and then to a Eclipse 5504. The amp was changed to a Phoenix Gold ZX450.

2003 in my 2001 Audi S4

Pioneer DEH-9400MP HU
Pioneer CDX-PD6 in-dash CD changer
Phoenix Gold ZX450
MB Quart 215.61Q component set
Image Dynamics IDQ12D2 V2

Upgrades: The amp was replaced with a TRU T03-4.150 and TRU Hammer H-1. The sub was replaced with a Digital Designs 9510f. The Head unit was replaced with an Alpine IVA-W200 and PXA-H701 combo. Finally the mids were replaced with Kicker Resolution 5 mids.

Current gear waiting to be installed in my 2009 BMW M3
Zapco DC650.6
a/d/s 344is mids and px concept tweeters
Earthquake SWS-8 subs


----------



## Gilbert (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is my list.. 
Pioneer KEH 8500 HU
Pioneer GM 120 Amplifiers
Jensen R430 Receiver
I am going to prepare a list, since we are talking 1978 and on...lol...


----------



## syoung298 (May 24, 2008)

My list is as follows:

Source units

Alpine 7909
Sony XES ( owned 3 times)
Alpine DVI-9990, TMI M990, PXI H990 (F#1 Status)
Sony XR-U880
Sony CDP-C9000
Alpine 7949 with DigitalMax Processor
Alpine 7959
Pioneer ODR RS-D1 with P1 and P50's
Kenwood DN 8140
Alpine D900 with PXA H900
Alpine D310



Amps

Soundstream 300
Sounstream Refernce 300, 300sx, 500, 500sx, 700, 700sx, 1000, 1000sx
Soundstream Class A 3.0, 6.0, 5.0 and 10.0
PPI ProMos50 and ProMos500
PPI Art A404.4, A600.2, A1200.2
PPI PC2150, PC4150, PC2300
Mcintosh MCC301M, MCC404M, MCC204m, MCC406m
ADS plate's
Kenwood KAC-1021
Sony XES M1 and M3's
Alpine PDX 4.150 and 1.1000
XTANT 2150, 3150, 2200
MTX 2150, 4150, 2300


Subs


Velodyne Servo 12
Cerwin Vega Stroker 18
JL w1, w6, w6v2 and W7
Dynaudio MW182
Bazooka 102 and 82
Boston Pro10 and Pro12
GNS Redline ODE12
Rockford Power 12 and Power 15


----------



## WAwatchnut (Sep 5, 2009)

Boy - my memory's definitely not that good! My first system (in 1986) included Dynaudio D28's, MW 162s (I think), and a CV 12" in the back of my GTI. I think I was running all Alphasonik amps. After that it was a random collection of Alphasonik, Hafler, Monolithic, Rockford, ADS, PPI, and Soundstream amps. M&M, Pyle Pro, Rockford Fosgate Punch, and some other subs.

I'm getting too old to remember all of those model numbers over the years! :worried:


----------



## Bruno Sardine (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm... let's see what I can remember...

Amps:

99 Ford Ranger:

First system: Kenwood KAC-848
Second system: 2 MTX Thunder 4202's

99 Volvo S70:

First System:

2 MTX Thunder 4202's
2 MTX Thunder 4500D's
1 MTX Thunder 4244

Second System:

2 Alpine MRVT 420's
1 Alpine V series 4 channel (forget the model number, but it's the same series as the 420's)
2 MTX Thunder 4500D's

Third System:

2 Soundstream VGA 400.2's
1 Soundstream VGA 1600.2
(One of the 400.2's blew out and was replaced by a VGA 600.2)



Subs:

99 Ranger:

First System: DVC 8" Bazooka tube (powered off the bridged rears of the 848)

Second System: Soundstream 10" (forget model number)
Soundstream blew, and got replaced by a Bazooka 10", then finally an MTX Thunder series 10"

99 S70:

First System: 4 Alpine Type-E 10"s

Second System: No change

Third System: 2 Diamond Audio DVC (Dual 4 ohm) 15's


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Back in the early 80's I was using Nak PA400 amps and ALTEC proline 12" subs. I have pretty much kept the PA400 amps over the years, but have used numerous McIntosh, Soundstream and Orion HCCA amps on subs. Subs have largely been the Nak SP80's and SP1010's ...JL's (couldn't get rid of them fast enough) ....ID's ...this is just a start. There have been too many to remember or list.

>^..^<


----------



## armen818 (Sep 18, 2009)

i got noting on you guys

i used to have this amps before they got stolen
ARC Audio KAR 900.1D
ARC Audio KAR 400.4

Now i got 
ARC Audio KS 1000.1
ARC Audio KS 300.4 X2


Subs:
12inch IDmax ( got stolen )

2 12inch Idq v3 ( coming soon lol)


what can i say i like Arc amps, their good amps and they have good prices


----------



## dkh (Apr 2, 2008)

1992:
RF Punch 75
RF sub (cost £20)
Got stolen 

~little gap~

Amps from 2006:
JL e2150
PPI PCX2200
eDaudio Nine2x
PHD 2200 (will be current)
Helix A4 (sold)
Genesis 4 ch Ultra (sold)
Genesis 4ch Series 3 (sold)
Genesis DM200 Series 2 (sold)
Genesis DM Series 3 (sold)
Genesis DMX (being sold)
Sinfoni 45.2x (repairs)
Sinfoni 90.2 (current)
Audison VRx1.500 (current)

Subs:
eDaudio 120v.2 (long gone)
ID10 (sold)
IDQ10 (sold)
IDQ12 (sold)
IDQ15 (sold)
Hertz ML3000 (sold)
CDT QES1220 (too good to sell)
JBL w12GTi (not impressed / want to try different install)
FI IB12 (current)


----------



## iarechaga (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't have so many years on car-audio but... here's my list 

*Head Units:*

Pioneer 6800MP (Europe version)
Pioneer P88RS (Europe version of the P800)
Pioneer P99RS (Europe version of P01) [this is going to be the next one to buy]


*Amplifiers:*

Xetec V150.2
Coral TA2100
Steg K2/02
Genesis Four Channel
Audison HV 16 (Sedici)

*Speakers:*

Rainbow CSX 265
DLS UP 6
Scan Speak Revelator 18W4531G00 + Vifa XT25TG30-04 (active)
Scan Speak Revelator 18W4531G00 + DLS Nobelium (active)
Scan Speak Revelator 18W4531G00 + Helix RS802 + Helix RS801 (home made crossover)

*Subwoofers:*

Helix W12 (now is the P12)
Morel Ultimo SC 12 (this is going to be the next one)



All of them are in chronological order so the lasts options are my actual project (the sub and the head unit i have to wait a bit to buy them hehehe)


----------



## jaykan2k (Nov 6, 2009)

Just changed my setup twice in the last 5 years.

Head units
Alpine CDA-9851 (old)
Alpine CDA-9855R (Current)

Speakers
Boston SL60 (old)
Rainbow Vanadium Cross PP (current)

Subs
JL 15W0 (old) 
Focal 33V1 (old)
Nakamichi (temp)
Brax Matrix 10.1 (soon to be)

Amps
Alpine MRP-350 (old)
Rockford Fosgate T10001bd (current)
Infinity 7520A (old)
Sinfoni 90.2x (current)


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

Mazda B 2000 / 83 Camaro 
(2) Linear Power 452i (modified)
Blues Car Audio (4) 5.25s, pair tweeters, & (2) 15s ...

85 Camaro z28 / 91 chevy
(2) Kicker r4 
Linear Power 1752 (modified)
Blues Car Audio (2) 10s

97 Chevy Silverado ...
Old system ...
Linear Power (2) Lp 100 (modified),(1) Lp 150
Exodus Audio (2) 6.5s (2) Shiva 12s
New System ... 
Linear Power 2.2hv (modified), 502hv (modified w-feedback)
Blues Car Audio 6.5 component set, (2) Iso-kit 10s ...


----------



## TimesCaptured (Jan 6, 2011)

How in the world can everyone remeber all their gear?

Kmart 5 band power booster EQ
2 - Kicker 8s
2 - Earthquake 8s
1 - Boss Amp (can't remeber the size)
Kraco CD player
MIsc Pioneer Head Units
4 - JL 10w1
1 - Audio Art 240.6xe
1 - Kenwood 11 band Eq
4 - 6.5 Kicker Impulse Compnents
1 - Pyramid Phase III 4 channel Amp
1 - Earthquake Amp (size?)
1 - Savard 10 in Savrd Bandpass (the sh*t)

Thats all I can remember for now.


----------



## stussycole (Apr 26, 2006)

*Subs:*

Ultimate Sound 10"
Creedence 8" (still have)
Soundstream SS-12r (still have)
Soundstream ss-8 x 4
PPI Pro Flat Piston 8" x 2
Shocker 12" x 4
Concept CS? 12" x 4
Juggernaut 12" x 4 (still have 1)
L7 12" x 4
TeamRF 18"QC x 2
JL 8w7 High Output Wedge (in my daily)
Rockford p3 10"
Soundstream ss-8 x 4 (recently acquired from eBay)
w/ 8 recones
JBL GT8O4 x 3 (still NIB)


*AMPS:
*
LA Sound Hermosa
Sony XM-4040
Targa 600watt
Soundstream 3.0 x 2
Earthquake phd2 x2
Mmats modded D300 x3
Adcom 4302 x 3 (still have)
Adcom 4304 x2 (still have)
RF Power T400.4 (still have)
Zapco ref360 & ref350 (looking to sell)
Blaupunkt VA4100 (looking to sell)
HiFonics Eros x 2, Cupid (still have)
Soundstream D200 x 4 (still have)
Soundstream D60 x2 (still have)
Soundstream SF90 x 2(still have)
Soundstream D200II x 4 (still have, 1 NIB)
Soundstream D60II x 2 (still have)
Soundstream Ref200 x 2 (still have)
Soundstream Ref300 (still have)
Soundstream 3.0 (still have)


----------



## 87FoRunner (Jan 7, 2011)

Subs. 
Memphis Power Reference 12
Memphis M-Class 12
Alpine Type R 12
Elemental Designs 11kv.2


Amps
Phoenix Gold XS2500
Memphis M-Class 500d and 250d
Rockford Fosgate T4004
eD Nine.1
Infinity Reference 7541a

Components/Speakers 
JL Audio XR 6.5
RE XXX 6.5 (bad experience with quality and customer service )
Rockford Power series 6x9 coax (crap, got a deal on them and ran them just because they fit) 
Memphis PR 6.5 coax (HARSH!!!)
Rockford Punch 2 ways with two separate tweeters. 

About to install:
Memphis SQ6.5 Comps
Memphis S-Class 120.2
Memphis S class 10 powered by the same 500d I've had for 6 years.


----------

